# NMR's Picnic Made the Newspaper!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The picnic was a success!!! We raised several thousands of dollars for the fluffies in need









Thanks to all who donated
















Here's the newspaper article: http://www.journaltimes.com/articles/2007/...al/22072191.txt


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Would love to have been there.



Joy


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I wish I could have been there also. Glad they raise alot of money for the cause.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa!!! How wonderful!!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

that's fantastic!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is just awesome!!





















Thanks for sharing the article with us!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that's great


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That was a real nice article. I'm glad she mentioned other breed rescues, too. I have found that rescue is something most people aren't even aware exists.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG - my heart goes out to that little one in that paw assisted thing!









Was this the auction that I donated the sweater? Were you able to get a picture of the sweater? No big deal if you didn't - I just wanted to show my husband - he didn't see the sweater before I mailed it off.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OMG - my heart goes out to that little one in that paw assisted thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have someone looking for a pic of it. I think they took pics of everything. I am so very sorry. I had planned on attending, made all my reservations, then cancelled after Daisy's vet visit. I decided not to leave her. In any case, I was going to take the picture myself, and send it to you









Please forgive me. It's a beautiful sweater, and NMR was so grateful


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome - thanks for posting the article, Deb! And I think that Gizmo the Great (the picture) is a member here! I seem to recall that name from (maybe) 4-6 months ago.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

thank you so much for sharing that lovely article with us. I wish that I could of attended...maybe next time!







So glad that lots of fur babies were helped out though!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Hee Hee...That's me & Zoe (with Grandma holding someone else's malt) in the picture! I didn't want to come on here and announce "Hey I made the Racine Journal!" But since it was posted....







Actually, I don't like the picture of Gizmo at all. It makes him look really sad and he is the happiest little guy! I would love to know what his mommy's screen name is because we talked alot there and SM was never mentioned! Go figure!! She is the best...had a t-shirt with a picture of Gizmo in full action on it saying boldly "Go Gizzy Go"! I had a blast!!!</span>


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Hee Hee...That's me & Zoe (with Grandma holding someone else's malt) in the picture! I didn't want to come on here and announce "Hey I made the Racine Journal!" But since it was posted....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crystal, 

Gizmo's mom is "Donna". If you P/M me, I'll give you her email address. She is a wonderful person.


----------

